# Office 'coffee geek' task - source a machine.



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen.

I'm coming to you tonight with a tone of despair yet excitement in my post. As I've been duped the 'coffee geek' (being an ex-barista) at work, I've been graced with the task of picking a machine for our staff room and persuading the big boss to sneak it in on expenses.

I've trawled the forums and I can't seem to find any solid solutions to my problem (apologies if I've missed it, point any posts out please).

I've looked at the Technivorm office range, but they might be too involved, 'messy'. Same would go for espresso machines. I'd be spending my day teaching folk to use and clean them (then I might as well just get a Roma and change my job title!)

I'm now thinking of a filter machine. I imagine I'll need something that will cope with high throughput, easy to use by non coffee geeks, about 12-16 cups.

I'd appreciate it if you guys could suggest anything or give me ideas based on what you do at work.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Really interesting question. A similar one came up at work recently and they tried to get me involved. Knowing that money would not be spent and that most people don't know how to taste good coffee let alone make it I kept we'll out. Most people look towards cherub style machines with capsules but you are looking for a good filter machine. No idea if it exists I just kept to my V60 at work. I came back one day and they had bought a combined espresso and filter machine which looks terrible!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome. What an accommodating boss you have









Technivorm filter machines make great coffee, are easy to use, and brew in about five minutes. Cleanup involves just dumping the filter paper and grounds into the bin and washing the carafe and filter basket. Best to get one with the metal thermos type carafe so the coffee stays warm and fresh. If you have two carafes, you will have extra flexibility in catering for larger numbers.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Dave.wilton said:


> No idea if it exists I just kept to my V60 at work. I came back one day and they had bought a combined espresso and filter machine which looks terrible!


But how does the coffee taste?

Before my time at the office there was a bean to cup machine, which apparently was good then the MD spotted drinking coffee at it went..........


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

HDAV said:


> But how does the coffee taste?


I didn't even think to taste it! They have pre ground coffee from sainsbury's so I'm pretty sure it's dire!


----------



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

Combined? Oh no. What is the obsession these days with multitasking tools? We want a phone, thats a computer which takes good photographs, a smart phone!

Well, I'm in this situation as I couldn't keep making the odd staff member (namely a chemist) a cup from my little Aeropress, jealously was brewing (pun intended).

Perhaps I am asking too much from a filer machine, I might just have to make do and get whatever.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

For the standard office where simplicity is key I would say Nespresso all day every day.

In our office they have one of these and although I dont particularly enjoy the coffee everyone else raves about how good it is. The milk frother is an excellent addition, it makes about 20-30 coffee's daily and is still going strong.

It does of course rely on your office not being really tightfisted as the cost of capsules does add up


----------



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

To be honest I was surprised the powers that be would be open to claiming it back, I geared everyone up to pitch in a few quid to get one.

Maybe I will go head and look into Technivorm more so. I've eyed-up the CDT Grand 1.8L looks kinda cool, but it doesn't seem easily available over here in the UK.


----------



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

Thats another problem I have. I don't know of a decent roaster where I am, or grind supplier. Our budget wouldn't stretch to a grinder also anyhow, so then I wonder where we'd get our grind from. There's about 16 of us in on this, I could forsee it being up to me to get the decent stuff in.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If its just for filter coffee the grinder doesn't have to be expensive. You could pick up a second hand Gaggia MM or Dualit burr grinder in the region of £50, then you could sign up for a monthly sub for your coffee, depending on consumption, topping up with beans from starbucks if you run out.


----------



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, you're right, for filter it doesn't need to be top notch as such.

But lol, I think my budget *is* £60!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha, maybe you need to ask everyone at your office if they mind chipping in to prop up the budjet a bit!

On that budget its a tough one, you can buy pre-ground from an online roaster like HasBean and use that in a filter machine but I'm not honesty sure its worth paying the premium for if its just going in a filter machine.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

bebopajulia said:


> Good evening ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> I'm coming to you tonight with a tone of despair yet excitement in my post. As I've been duped the 'coffee geek' (being an ex-barista) at work, I've been graced with the task of picking a machine for our staff room and persuading the big boss to sneak it in on expenses.
> 
> ...


Is that 12-16 cups in one batch, or throughout the day?

I haven't tried a filter machine in the office (call me a tightwad, but I'm not inclined to by a Technivorm just for the office







), but have tried most manual methods except syphon - Sowden Oscar Softbrew is the current "go to", they do pots up to 1.4l. I use the 1.2l at work (actually takes 1130/1140g of hot water:62/63g grinds - fill to line if you stir down the bloom), 4 good sized mugs of coffee (last one can have a little, fine silt, but not as bad as French press) stays at a reasonable drinking temperature for around an hour. You can start drinking the brew 10-20minutes after adding water...I tend to wait ~45mins & give it a little stir (it's 10:00am now and I'm drinking a brew I put on at 08:55, Union Yirgacheffe pre-ground, though I usually grind fresh).

Easy to use, easy to clean, gives a good result with *coarse* pre-ground & if you are brewing 12-16 cups a day your 225/250g bag of pre-ground won't be hanging around long after opening. Better clarity of flavour than a typical French press. In terms of "bang for the buck" it's hard to beat & very consistent if you just weigh out the dose.


----------



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

You're right. Oh I think its Hobsons choice.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd suggest keeping an eye on eBay for new and secondhand Technivorms. I got my 1.8 L commercial model with two thermal jugs for about £60 (they are £300 new I think).


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been following these guys http://www.icoffee.com/

quite curious to try. has anybody have an opinion about it?

R


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

rmcgandara said:


> I have been following these guys http://www.icoffee.com/
> 
> quite curious to try. has anybody have an opinion about it?
> 
> R


That kinda deserves its own topic.

Without tasting the coffee it would be hard to say, but I would imagine the general opinion from these forums to be that steam is too hot to brew coffee.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi, all

Apologies for sneaking this reply in.

We have Jura office coffee machines just launched as a new promotion targeting offices, reception areas etc

If anyone interested drop us an PM or email for full details, the machines can be either brought upright or rented.


----------



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

Good shout, thanks. I guess folk will have to be patient if I take that approach


----------



## bebopajulia (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like I'm settling for something like this guys..

http://www.johnlewis.com/kenwood-kmix-cm02-filter-coffee-maker/p231253623?colour=Cream


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Most domestic filter machines don't brew at a high enough temperature, so unfortunately you're unlikely to get a top quality brew :/

Edit: Okay they're saying it does brew at the right temperature, so hopefully it's true. Hope it works well for you


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Avanti has a built in grinder and is a great espresso machine (for you to use!) You can use pods in the group handle (for those in the office not adventurous enough for straight espresso.......less messy too!!)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Avanti.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

cbsbev1 said:


> visit our website http://cbsbev.co.uk
> 
> Commercial Beverage Services sell a great range of coffee machines. We have automatic, bulk brew, filter, kenco, bean to cup and traditional machines. If you want advise on which machine will suit you best you could call us for friendly, free and unbiased advice.
> 
> We also specialize in free-on-loan machines.


I think you need to speak to the admins about advertising on the site, coffeebean has a banner under his name to show this.

Edit: I quoted a ghost, oooooo


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

They've been spamming almost every advice thread all day


----------

